#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-18
<MarkDude> valorie, you making it to OSCON?
<MarkDude> we have 2 passes for the Ubuntu table
<MarkDude> one for you
<MarkDude> and one for Oregon
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I have the free expo thing
<valorie> I'll be heading down Friday, spend that day 
<valorie> and eve with Colin and Rory, and head out to CLS on Sat. morning
<valorie> sharing a hotel room with Meryll again
<valorie> when are you coming north?
<MarkDude> maybe thursday
<MarkDude> so you have pass- that is good- we can have one for washington person
<MarkDude> and one for Oregon
<valorie> awesome
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-20
<althara> I've asked AFK Tavern [http://www.afktavern.com] about hosting an Ubuntu Hour there the second Sunday of the month.
<althara> If they're cool with it I'll be putting it on the Public Event calendar on their site. First one to be August 14th at 3:30pm.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-21
<valorie> neato!
<valorie> not sure I'll be back from Berlin
<valorie> I will!
<valorie> oh, Everett
<valorie> that's a drive
<valorie> for sure
<valorie> unless I can talk my son into driving with me.....
<seattlegaucho> got the hotel in Portland for OSCON ... I'll arrive Wed and then stay through Thu only ...
<seattlegaucho> ... darn company won't allow otherwise
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-07-22
<valorie> at least we'll get to meet
<valorie> :-)
<althara> I'll be there Sunday evening through Friday afternoon
<althara> I'm am so excited!!!!!!
<valorie> I'm going down Friday
<valorie> spending the day/evening/night with my boys, then doing CLS Sat/Sun
<valorie> probably leaving Wed. or Thursday
<althara> I'm not sure if I'm going to make it to CLS on Sunday, but I registered just in case
<valorie> depending on what is scheduled
<valorie> cool
<seattlegaucho> can't make it to any of the other events :,(
<seattlegaucho> ... time to drive home ... see y'all later
<valorie> see you next week!
<Salt> valorie, ping
<valorie> salt, pong
<Salt> valorie, tell me about this weekend
<valorie> CLS - free, unconference
<valorie> at the Oregon Convention center, same place (different rooms) as OSCON
<valorie> Community Leadership Summit
<valorie> Jono Bacon and a few people got it together
<valorie> went last year, and it was GREAT
<valorie> good party Sat. night last year as well
<valorie> free liquor for a couple of hours
<Salt> probably won't be making it, portland is a long ways
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-07-15
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, hey dude you around? 
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: I am 
<seattlegaucho> ... now ;)
